# Small problem with ipw2200 driver [Solved]

## ops

I've had the wireless working for some time. But after taking an upgrade, and probably after running etc-update, the wireless lan won't start. I would guess it is related to a rather small thing, but my mind is blocked. 

Running "/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start" gives

 *Quote:*   

>  * Starting eth1
> 
>  *   Bringing up eth1
> 
>  *     dhcp
> ...

 

And running "grep ipw /var/log/everything/current" gives:

 *Quote:*   

> Jan 13 09:27:31 [kernel] ipw2200: Unknown parameter `#(add'
> 
> Jan 13 14:08:28 [kernel] ipw2200: Unknown parameter `#(add'
> 
> Jan 13 15:13:28 [kernel] ipw2200: Unknown parameter `#(add'
> ...

 

Has anyone got a clue?

----------

## Voltago

Perhaps a syntax error in /etc/conf.d/net?

----------

## ops

I've checked /etc/conf.d/net, but as far as I can see, everything seems to be fine. And it is complaining about the driver, and not any configurations.

 *Quote:*   

> config_eth0=("dhcp")
> 
> dhcpcd_eth0="-t 7"
> 
> config_eth1=("dhcp")
> ...

 

----------

## Voltago

Try to put a space between brackets and quotation marks, and also the trailing comment in the wpa_supplicant_eth1 line might be problematic.

----------

## ops

Well, That file is just as it has always been. It is not changed at all since before and after the network stopped working. And if there was something with the wpa configuration, it should give a error message saying something is wrong with the configuration, and not complain about the driver or the hardware. 

And still, eth0 (cable) works, if it was a space between brackets and quotation marks, it should complain on that one.

So it has to be something else that is the problem.

----------

## Voltago

Ok, let's try something else. Did you change anything in /etc/modules.d/ipw2200 recently, or is there anything unusual in there? Your error message complains about some kind of parameter, might be a module parameter.

----------

## ops

/etc/modules.d/ipw2200 looked like this:

 *Quote:*   

> options ipw2200 led=1 #(add other options here if applicable)

 

Recognizing #(add from the error message, I removed the comment. But it still gives the same error message.

By the way, when i type "modprobe ipw2200" I get:

 *Quote:*   

> FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

 

And dmesg gives:

 *Quote:*   

> ipw2200: Unknown parameter `#(add'

 

----------

## swimmer

After modifying a file in /etc/modules.d/ you have to run 'update-modules' to reflect the changes in /etc/modules.conf ...

HTH

swimmer

----------

## ops

Yes, I've run update-modules. Same problem is still there.

----------

## Voltago

Try

```
update-modules -f
```

instead.

----------

## ops

still the same problem. Strange thing.

----------

## swimmer

Do a 

```
grep -r "#\(add" /etc/modules.*
```

 and see what comes up ...

HTH

swimmer

----------

## ops

Actually, nothing comes up. 

This is just getting more and more strange to me

----------

## Voltago

How about the /etc/modprobe.* files?

----------

## ops

Ah, finally. Thanks Voltago and swimmer. I found the bug in /etc/modprobe.conf, thanks to Voltagos last suggestion

It had a double line for ipw2200

 *Quote:*   

> options ipw2200 led=1
> 
> options ipw2200 led=1 #(add other options here if applicable)
> 
> 

 

Problem solved.

----------

